# Arcticor's Necron Project Log



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to my Necron Project Log

Hello everyone, my name is Arcticor and I am huge fan of Warhammer 40k, both the painting and playing aspect. Sometimes I can get overwhelmed building and assembling lots of models, like I got for Christmas. I’ve started up this project log to keep myself motivated, improving, and to hopefully get comments and criticism on my painting. I have no name for my Necron fleet as of now, so if you have any ideas regarding a name I would love to hear them. 

Below is a list of models I currently own:
2 Necron Overlords with Warscythes
2 Necron Overlords (on sprue)
2 Catacomb Command Barges with swappable Gauss/Tesla weaponry
2 Annihilation Barges with swappable Gauss/Tesla weaponry (on sprue)
2 Ghost Arks
36 Warriors
3 Destroyers
1 Destroyer Lord
3 Crypteks 
9 Scarab bases
2 Pariahs 
4 Flayed Ones
1 Nightbringer
1 Monolith

I have to paint and/or assemble:
3 Overlords
1 Catacomb Command Barge
2 Annihilation Barges
2 Ghost Arks
2 Crypteks
1 Scarab base
1 Pariah
2 Flayed Ones

I will also be repainting or doing touch up work on the rest of my miniatures, as I’m not happy with the quality of their paintjob. Below is some of the work I have done so far.




































These warriors are not as red as they look, the closest thing that I own to a good camera is my phone, which likes to mess with the red. Sorry!


















I'll try post new pictures frequently, but remember that I do have other things going on in my life like school and homework. I'd love to hear what you think!

Thanks for reading! :bye:
-Arcticor


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

they look good to start, however they do blur abit when you look at them. maybe a drybrush/highlight on hte edges would make them stand out a bit more.

looking forward to see more


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

They could use a bit of a wash to bring out some detail. A black wash on the lords robe and something like devlan mud or orgyn flesh might work on the warriors. You're off to a good start though, keep it up.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. Sorry for the lack of updating, I've been busy with school work as I am juggling around 3 papers right now. Anyway... onto Necrons.



khrone forever said:


> they look good to start, however they do blur abit when you look at them. maybe a drybrush/highlight on hte edges would make them stand out a bit more.
> 
> looking forward to see more


Thanks for the comment. I have noticed that when I am done painting them it all seems to blend into one color. I am stumped on how I should highlight Tin Bitz, I've tried using small amounts of shining gold but it is too much of a different color after the red wash. 



Scythes said:


> They could use a bit of a wash to bring out some detail. A black wash on the lords robe and something like devlan mud or orgyn flesh might work on the warriors. You're off to a good start though, keep it up.


Thanks Scythes! Tomorrow I am going to my FLGS to pick up Agrax Earthshade (the new Devlan Mud) to put on a few minis. I avoided ogryn flesh because I think two reddish washes would be overkill, so hopefully the devlan mud will help bring the tone of the mini back away from red.

Now, onto pictures! I've gone back over my Overlord and fixed up a few things. 
















Here he is. I redefined some silver sections that got painted over in the burnt sienna wash, along with fixing up minor details and continuing to work on his warscythe and robe.









Here is detail on his cape, I went over with two washes of badab black. Should I add pure silver onto the tips of each section of the cape as a highlight? Or is it good as is. (Wait, how do you highlight silver?) 









Warscythe detail. What I did here was I painted over the blade in skull white and then a layer of scorpion green. I took a watered down dark angels green and put a large amount on the sides of the blade (enough that it was pooling in places). When it was half way dry, I took some toilet paper and dabbed off patches of the green. 









Here is the other side of the scythe. I just have to fix up that little error on the tube part. Do you like what I did with the warscythe? 

That is all for today. I should have more pictures up soon, this time of a few warriors with devlan mud on them. Keep the comments coming, I would love to hear your input. 
Thanks for reading! :bye:
-Arcticor


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

This update is going to be fairly quick. My next project is going to be painting up a ghost ark (EDGES. EDGES EVERYWHERE). I assembled it so the gauss flayers can fold into the ark, for transport purposes and weapon destroyed results. 









Ghost Ark with its flayers folded up









Ghost Ark with flayers out









Top view

I was going to prime this black, but my spraypaint died on me :/ 
More to come soon (I hope)
-Arcticor


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Tip for next one you paint, its a lot easier to prime if you have each rib section apart. You can just run a wire between two poles and string it through the spine in the sections, hang them there, and base them on the wire. If you have it all together, it can be a pain in the ass to get the whole thing with spraypaint.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank for the advice Ironangel. The next one ill prime it before I assemble it. I didnt have too much trouble getting spray paint all over the place on the model, but there are a few spots I have to go over again. I've put some paint on the ark's hull. Here are some of the pictures: 









Ark









More ark









I could not for the life of me get those tubes on the pilots back to connect to the ark, so I just cut them off. 









Flayers. My pot of scorpion green is messed up so its hard to get a nice looking coat on the flayers. They look better in real life.

The warriors are going to be incredibly painful to paint. I'm thinking of (gently) wiggling them off the hull, painting them then gluing them back on. Or, if I'm feeling incredibly lazy just leaving them black. If I did that, it would be until I've got everything else painted up. As a side note, exams are coming up so progress will be slow over the next week.

Till next time
-Arcticor


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm back! And I have more photos, and news. I've finished assembling ALL the miniatures from Christmas (it only took me 6 months), and I've only got three primed tanks left to paint. I'm slowly getting there. 









Top view

















Side views. For the tesla weponry, I painted up any energy coils, power sources, cables, and anything else that looks tesla-y white, then did 2 washes of Regal Blue. I like it, whats your opinion?









Close up of the Tesla Destructor. 

























I had fun positioning this guy. I cut the warscythe arm at the elbow, and bent it (normally its sticking out straight), and changed the angle on the shoulder holding the Resurrection Orb. Not the best pose I could think of, but I had 2 additional Overlords and some spare time. 

















Standard Overlord with rez orb. Nothing spectacular, he is kinda gazing into the depths of the orb (thats what I see, at least).

This is all that I have for now. All that is left as of now are 2 barges, 1 ghost ark, 1 cryptek and 1 Overlord. After that I'm going to purchase a triarch stalker and some immortals to finish up my 1500 point list. I am super excited to get my hands on these things so I'm going to push through the rest of these minis. 

Till next time :bye:
-Arcticor


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

nice work Arc, i kinda like the color scheme subtle seems to suit crons just fine, i never felt mindless robots were really into pomp and ceremony, and i really like the effects on the guns with the blues and greens they look really nice i think the more random and uneven they look gives it a nice effect, only thing i can really suggest is a wee bit of silver drybrush on the ends of the copper, would make it really stand out or if you were going for a different look maybe a watered down turquoise to give it that copper look or even some patches of orange/brown for a rusty effect, all in all good job tho, looking forward to more


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Well your Crons really have a "Rustic" (If thats even a word) feel going on. A little bit of edge highlightning might help bring out a little more detail in your models. Same goes for your battle/annihlation barge. The center beam on the ark looks unfinished...is that intentional or do you plan on finishing it?


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

For the lord that's looking into the res orb, change the orb into a skull. No one talks to orbs, everyone talks to skulls. 

Also, i think you shoulda picked 1 colour for the weapons (either blue or green) and stuck with it.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. I apologize for the lack of updating, I was at a fencing camp for a week so no progress was made. I've painted up some more stuff. 



Melikor40k said:


> nice work Arc, i kinda like the color scheme subtle seems to suit crons just fine, i never felt mindless robots were really into pomp and ceremony, and i really like the effects on the guns with the blues and greens they look really nice i think the more random and uneven they look gives it a nice effect, only thing i can really suggest is a wee bit of silver drybrush on the ends of the copper, would make it really stand out or if you were going for a different look maybe a watered down turquoise to give it that copper look or even some patches of orange/brown for a rusty effect, all in all good job tho, looking forward to more


Thanks Melikor! I agree, I love mindless necrons, they just seem better than having character. I wasnt entirely sold on the tesla weapons, so glad to hear you like them. I normally give things a rusted effect, but i had lost my tube of paint I use for rusting stuff up. I have it now, and I've painted up another barge using it, tell me what you think.



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Well your Crons really have a "Rustic" (If thats even a word) feel going on. A little bit of edge highlightning might help bring out a little more detail in your models. Same goes for your battle/annihlation barge. The center beam on the ark looks unfinished...is that intentional or do you plan on finishing it?


Glad to hear that DoE, thats what I was going for (I think its a word, too!). I actually didnt notice the central beam on the Ark, but now that you've pointed it out I see what you mean. I will go back and finish the beam. 



CattleBruiser said:


> For the lord that's looking into the res orb, change the orb into a skull. No one talks to orbs, everyone talks to skulls.
> 
> Also, i think you shoulda picked 1 colour for the weapons (either blue or green) and stuck with it.


Ehh.... I dont have any greenstuff, or skill with the material. And its painted up now, so its staying as an orb . The reason I picked two different colors for the weapons is because I wanted to show the distinction between Tesla and Gauss weaponry (I think of them as two separate technologies, and I wanted that to come across on the minis).

Now time for pictures! As I said before, I've painted up another Annihilation Barge, this time with my rust paint effect. Tell me what you think of it! I tried to confine the rust to only the copper plates, to add a bit more definition to the model and avoid it looking like a big blob of red. 





































And now for something even more exciting, I got a new shipment. Say hello to the newest addition to my necrons, a Triarch Stalker!  It's actually a bit smaller then I thought it would be, but this is good because I can now hide it in terrain and whatnot. It still makes for a good centerpiece for my army.









Till Next Time :bye:
-Arcticor


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

picking 2 different colours for the two different techs makes sense to me, i did kinda think it looked cool but weird that all of there weapons were basically the same


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm back from my cabin and camps and everything. I've also painted and bought more stuff that I'll show you. 



Hellados said:


> picking 2 different colours for the two different techs makes sense to me, i did kinda think it looked cool but weird that all of there weapons were basically the same


Yeah, I agree. With the new codex though there are lots of different types of weapons which should be fun to paint.

I finished painting my Triarch Stalker. Fairly straight forward, as it is literally exactly the same as every other vehicle (in terms of how to paint it) 

















Close up of the Triarch pilot









One more thing, I purchased a squad of Immortals, which are now painted. I might have put a tad too much Burnt Sienna on them, oh well.

















































Lots of pictures... but I like these guys. I think I used 2 deathmark arms (the ones that are fully extended) so some tubes dont line up 100%, but just pretend you dont notice it!  Tell me what you think, and the next thing I'm buying will either be a night scythe or a squad of wraiths.

Till next time :bye:
-Arcticor


----------



## Vereor (Mar 21, 2011)

I personally like the dark heavy color of the Immortals. Looks less rusted, more dark ceramic almost? The OSL on the guns looks pretty cool also


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

The Triach Stalker and Immortals in the last post look really nice, and there's a noticeable jump in the painting quality from the first post so you're improving quickly.


----------

